# a few old songs I like



## Burl Source (May 29, 2013)

These are a few songs I like.
My grand kids call them oldies because the songs are older than their parents.
Music just doesn't seem the same these days. Guess I am getting old.

[video=youtube_share;DohRa9lsx0Q]http://youtu.be/DohRa9lsx0Q[/video]
[video=youtube_share;yG0oBPtyNb0]http://youtu.be/yG0oBPtyNb0[/video]
[video=youtube_share;-xTGrfs5TXM]http://youtu.be/-xTGrfs5TXM[/video]


----------



## Burl Source (May 29, 2013)

Here are a few more.
I wish I was in Tiajuana eating barbequed iguana....
[video=youtube_share;eyCEexG9xjw]http://youtu.be/eyCEexG9xjw[/video]
Everyone was kind of weird in the 80s
[video=youtube_share;cVikZ8Oe_XA]http://youtu.be/cVikZ8Oe_XA[/video]
[video=youtube_share;iypUpv9xelg]http://youtu.be/iypUpv9xelg[/video]


----------



## tkern (May 29, 2013)

you're getting old. The music has just morphed a bit. I can't listen to steeler's wheel without picturing Michael Madison cutting the guy's ear off in Resevoir Dogs.


----------



## knyfeknerd (May 29, 2013)

OOh ! Oingo Boingo!


----------



## Burl Source (May 29, 2013)

This one made me think of Spike
[video=youtube_share;UVKsd8z6scw]http://youtu.be/UVKsd8z6scw[/video]


----------



## mzer (May 29, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;39tpRQECFdY]http://youtu.be/39tpRQECFdY[/video]
[video=youtube_share;_pqC563bX_w]http://youtu.be/_pqC563bX_w[/video]
[video=youtube_share;4V5Zoe84BjE]http://youtu.be/4V5Zoe84BjE[/video]
[video=youtube_share;9BGi8u8BtaA]http://youtu.be/9BGi8u8BtaA[/video]

keeping the era kind of consistent.


----------



## Burl Source (May 29, 2013)

This one made me think of Son
[video=youtube_share;TuKxofQfraE]http://youtu.be/TuKxofQfraE[/video]


----------



## Burl Source (May 29, 2013)

This one makes me think of Lucretia
[video=youtube_share;Z0mN4iIsOno]http://youtu.be/Z0mN4iIsOno[/video]


----------



## ecchef (May 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;VvQ4Jd9PxTA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvQ4Jd9PxTA[/video]


----------



## sachem allison (May 29, 2013)

Burl Source said:


> This one made me think of Son
> [video=youtube_share;TuKxofQfraE]http://youtu.be/TuKxofQfraE[/video]



That's funny. I just had one of my server girls ask me if I was a psycho killer last night. I was stitching up the bartenders fingertip that she cut off with one of my knives that I told her not to touch. Cut it right through half her nail and out the other side. Blood everywhere and people were getting nauseated and I was just happy as a clam. "Chef doesn't all that blood bother you?" "nah, I'm used to seeing lots of blood."" what are you a psycho killer or something?" " perhaps." evil lol


----------



## knyfeknerd (May 29, 2013)

sachem allison said:


> what are you a psycho killer or something?" " perhaps." evil lol



Just ask the roommate's cat!


----------



## Crothcipt (May 30, 2013)

I think that my mid life crisis kicked in watching oingo boingo.


----------



## toddnmd (May 30, 2013)

tkern said:


> I can't listen to steeler's wheel without picturing Michael Madison cutting the guy's ear off in Resevoir Dogs.



Absolutely the same for me. EVERY time I hear that song, I think of that scene. Maybe because he was so calm about being so brutal, but that scene and song really stick with me.


----------



## Lucretia (May 30, 2013)

Some great tunes! Not Old!

Mark aka "Billy Goats Gruff" has to be ZZ Top:


[video=youtube;4vR-9NQAPIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4vR-9NQAPIA[/video]


Son and his harem of waitresses is Robert Palmer:

[video=youtube;UrGw_cOgwa8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrGw_cOgwa8[/video]


and Zwiefel is on his road trip to the Love Shack:

[video=youtube;leohcvmf8kM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=leohcvmf8kM[/video]


----------



## SpikeC (May 30, 2013)

Thank you for the Palmer clip, but there is another on somewhere with the ladies playing guitars that is even better!


----------



## Zwiefel (May 30, 2013)

Love all of these songs....



sachem allison said:


> That's funny. I just had one of my server girls ask me if I was a psycho killer last night. I was stitching up the bartenders fingertip that she cut off with one of my knives that I told her not to touch. Cut it right through half her nail and out the other side. Blood everywhere and people were getting nauseated and I was just happy as a clam. "Chef doesn't all that blood bother you?" "nah, I'm used to seeing lots of blood."" what are you a psycho killer or something?" " perhaps." evil lol



Son, the correct response to the question would be:

Fa fa fa fa fa fa fa fa fa far better 
Run run run run run run run away

sung COMPLETELY out of key...or better yet, keys. combined with thousand yard stare....


----------



## Lucretia (May 30, 2013)

I've had "Stuck in the Middle with You" as an earworm all day. Which isn't bad, but it was alternating with "Long Tall Glasses". 



SpikeC said:


> Thank you for the Palmer clip, but there is another on somewhere with the ladies playing guitars that is even better!



Here you go:

[video=youtube;XcATvu5f9vE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcATvu5f9vE[/video]


I miss Robert Palmer.




And for another oldie-but-goodie:

[video=youtube;UmTx9y7ePTg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UmTx9y7ePTg[/video]


----------



## mzer (May 30, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;OdpTcvSn8HQ]http://youtu.be/OdpTcvSn8HQ[/video]
[video=youtube_share;89g1P_J40JA]http://youtu.be/89g1P_J40JA[/video]
[video=youtube_share;Hvg2Dcr7AFk]http://youtu.be/5OULlWNCqDQ[/video]


----------



## stereo.pete (May 30, 2013)

Think what you may, but this man had stage presence and this is a classic!
[video=youtube;kXhy7ZsiR50]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXhy7ZsiR50[/video]


----------



## SpikeC (May 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;sRxqYoZiYPU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=sRxqYoZiYPU[/video]


----------



## franzb69 (May 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;qKggnBh2Mdw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKggnBh2Mdw[/video]

[video=youtube;H8PC1_3fjvs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8PC1_3fjvs[/video]

[video=youtube;zUwEIt9ez7M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUwEIt9ez7M[/video]

i ain't that old so i consider these old =D and i lurv these songs.


----------



## mzer (May 30, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;1OuiuolN1r4]http://youtu.be/1OuiuolN1r4[/video]
[video=youtube_share;Bj-xhYw0aeI]http://youtu.be/Bj-xhYw0aeI[/video]
[video=youtube_share;A13vj5vdlCU]http://youtu.be/A13vj5vdlCU[/video]


----------



## Lucretia (May 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;r-_vdP2aCP0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-_vdP2aCP0[/video]


----------



## cclin (May 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;3cShYbLkhBc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3cShYbLkhBc[/video]
[video=youtube;O8IZpwKQ-U8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O8IZpwKQ-U8[/video]
[video=youtube;QnVkI1QV7hg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QnVkI1QV7hg[/video]


----------



## Lucretia (May 31, 2013)

This one was THE slow dance...

[video=youtube;ylOfi7dGJUo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ylOfi7dGJUo[/video]


----------



## cnochef (May 31, 2013)

This was THE slow dance from my high school years:

[video=youtube;i5pUOVC50Y8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5pUOVC50Y8[/video]


----------



## mzer (May 31, 2013)

cclin said:


> [video=youtube;3cShYbLkhBc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3cShYbLkhBc[/video]
> [video=youtube;O8IZpwKQ-U8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O8IZpwKQ-U8[/video]
> [video=youtube;QnVkI1QV7hg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QnVkI1QV7hg[/video]



I am saying this with all the love I can muster... these are the worst songs I've ever heard. Even Billy Jean is better than Styx.


----------



## knyfeknerd (May 31, 2013)

mzer, yes! Concrete Blonde!
Joey!!!!!!!!
I'm feelin' the fishbone too.

Oh yeah and I LOVE ACDC!
All the old stuff with Bon Scott is so great. Bon Scott was tha man.


----------



## cnochef (May 31, 2013)

And something a little more dance-able:

[video=youtube;4UjCzrdzR48]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4UjCzrdzR48[/video]


----------



## mzer (May 31, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;GqxR7Sfw8Ow]http://youtu.be/GqxR7Sfw8Ow[/video]


----------



## cnochef (May 31, 2013)

Now for the really good stuff:

[video=youtube;d7R7q1lSZfs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7R7q1lSZfs[/video]


----------



## Crothcipt (May 31, 2013)

First time I saw the Joey video was here. Ty for that.


----------



## ecchef (May 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;HrbAGIAZ6bY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HrbAGIAZ6bY&amp;list=PL878EA9DFE693103B[/video] [video=youtube;aIxgBMNhsKU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIxgBMNhsKU[/video] [video=youtube;dip-FtbsD8E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dip-FtbsD8E[/video]


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (May 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;eFTLKWw542g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFTLKWw542g[/video]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pkVLqSaahk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJWJE0x7T4Q


----------



## Lucretia (Jun 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;8LhkyyCvUHk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8LhkyyCvUHk[/video]

[video=youtube;h04CH9YZcpI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h04CH9YZcpI[/video]


----------



## tkern (Jun 1, 2013)

Peter Gabriel's Sledgehammer is one of the best songs of all time.


----------



## Miles (Jun 1, 2013)

All these songs are absolutely thumbs up (well okay, almost all) but I must give much appreciation to anyone who throws up Plimsouls! Always been a fan and I had the fortunate opportunity to meet Peter Case in the late eighties. He was a fine gent and serious music fan which made for a very enjoyable exchange.


----------



## Miles (Jun 1, 2013)

Laughingly, looking at some of the bands folks have put up, I'm pretty sure that we'd have been high school friends. LOL... 
I'm not sure exactly what it is about adolescence, but the bands you listen to are a VERY BIG F-ING DEAL in your day to day life. Far more important than it should be. The music seems to define where you land in the teenage universe. C'est la vie...


----------



## ecchef (Feb 19, 2014)

The definition of "Kicks Ass!"
[video=youtube;RabCRjOL7nw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RabCRjOL7nw[/video]


----------



## ecchef (Feb 19, 2014)

Great cover.
[video=youtube;1vvmnoUD4aA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vvmnoUD4aA[/video]


----------



## Bill13 (Feb 19, 2014)

cnochef said:


> Now for the really good stuff:
> 
> [video=youtube;d7R7q1lSZfs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7R7q1lSZfs[/video]



Man that is an awesome song, and band!!


----------



## Bill13 (Feb 19, 2014)

tkern said:


> Peter Gabriel's Sledgehammer is one of the best songs of all time.



Received as a gift the BluRay of The Making of So. It had some great interviews. The biggest news to me was that PG wrote Don't Give Up with Dolly Parton in mind for the vocals!

I can drop it by the restaurant sometime if you are interested.


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 19, 2014)

I really need to get a replacement belt for my old TT so I can listen to albums again. I haven't listened to any stuff from the Stranglers for a few years. It was my go-to after returning to the dorm room in college at 3 am following a good night of drinking. At least it was until some guys down the hall converted me to Zeppelin.


----------



## ecchef (Feb 24, 2014)

[video=youtube;0UaDlZr_Crs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UaDlZr_Crs[/video]


----------



## MÃ¶ebius (Mar 6, 2014)

Past and present.

[video=youtube;LjWGQvke8i4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjWGQvke8i4[/video]

[video=youtube;ABFFgfgG-jI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABFFgfgG-jI[/video]


----------



## jackslimpson (Mar 14, 2014)

Can't help myself ... enjoy.

[video=youtube;x837aO1IRvI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x837aO1IRvI[/video]


----------

